# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  نصب کامپوننت DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.6 روی xe7

## iamehsan56

من می خوام کامپوننت DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.6 رو نصب کنم . 
بعد از باز کردن فایل dpk  مربوط به xe7  گزینه ای برای install  نمیبینم . معمولا وقتی رو کامپوننت که رو projectgroup باز میشه right click  می گردیم گزینه install هم بود . 
لطفا راهنمنایی بفرمایید
ممنون

----------


## gbg

نصب نکن اصلا
این بهترین راهنمایی که میشه بهت کرد

----------


## jst

خیلی محدودت می کنه و تو برنامت دیگه از بقیه کامپوننتهای دلفی هم نمی تونی استفاده کنی . من یه رو ابداعی برای حل این مشکل پیدا کردم که موقتا میشه ازش استفاده کرد تست نهاییش جواب بده تو تالار مطرح می کنم

----------


## Valadi

من با دستكاري تونستم نمايش پيام را فارسي كنم و نمايش قابل قبوله اما در مورد اين كامپونت (DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.6) و مشكل فارسي  نمي دونم چطور حل شده ؟
1- براي نصب كلي مشكل داره 
2 - بعد از استفاده از كامپونت در نسخه اندرويد پايين تر از 4.4 برنامه اجرا نمي شود يا كرش ميكنه؟
3-  استفاده از كامپونت اجراي برنامه ي اندرويد كند مي شود 
4 - و مشكل ماشين مجازي و You Wave

ايا دوستان راهي براي حل اين مشكلات مي رسه

----------


## MNosouhi

> من می خوام کامپوننت DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.6 رو نصب کنم .
> بعد از باز کردن فایل dpk مربوط به xe7 گزینه ای برای install نمیبینم . معمولا وقتی رو کامپوننت که رو projectgroup باز میشه right click می گردیم گزینه install هم بود .
> لطفا راهنمنایی بفرمایید
> ممنون


بین فایل ها ، فایلی با نام  Install.txt هست که روش نصب را توضیح داده است .
در ضمن همانطور که دوستان گفتند ، کامپوننت مذکور دارای مشکله . اما به هر حال می تونه قسمتی از مشکلات مربوط به فارسی در اندروید را رفع کنه .




> من با دستكاري تونستم نمايش پيام را فارسي كنم و نمايش قابل قبوله اما در مورد اين كامپونت (DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.6) و مشكل فارسي نمي دونم چطور حل شده ؟
> 1- براي نصب كلي مشكل داره
> 2 - بعد از استفاده از كامپونت در نسخه اندرويد پايين تر از 4.4 برنامه اجرا نمي شود يا كرش ميكنه؟
> 3- استفاده از كامپونت اجراي برنامه ي اندرويد كند مي شود
> 4 - و مشكل ماشين مجازي و You Wave
> 
> ايا دوستان راهي براي حل اين مشكلات مي رسه


فعلا فقط انتظار . شاید در نسخه بعدی دلفی ، امکانات مورد نظر اضافه بشه .
البته در مجموعه کامپوننت های TMS برای ios بعضی مشکلات حل شده و این احتمال را می دهم که بزودی برای اندروید هم پک جدیدی منتشر بشه .

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام این کامپیوننت DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.6  در دلفی Xe7 اصلا جواب نمی دهد

----------

